# Western Flyer Restore  (reproduction model)



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 2, 2012)

I started doing this after getting started with my wife's Old Standard which I will also post pictures of. I realize this was a reproduction but I wanted to bring it back to it's glory. So here are some of what I started with and what the progress is as today. So would these be considered Middle Weights or Ballooners, I am not up to speed with the classes yet. I also have the X53 and in the process of trying to acquire the ladies X53.


----------

